# [RISOLTO] Impostare il bitrate della scheda wifi

## nearthesoul

Vorrei che all'avvio il mio dispositvo wifi avesse lo stesso bit rate di quando da shell scrivo

```
 iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed

```

Devo modifcare il file /etc/conf.f/net? 

Grazie per ogni eventuale risposta.

PS 

Al file /etc/conf.f/net ho provato ad aggiungere:

```
 rate_wlan0 = ( "5.5M fixed" ) 
```

ma senza ottenere risultati.Last edited by nearthesoul on Mon Mar 23, 2009 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Dal file di esempio si legge:

```

# Setup any other config commands. This is basically the iwconfig argument

# without the iwconfig $iface.

#iwconfig_eth0=""

```

quindi suppongo che tu debba mettere li dentro il comando per settare il rate (comando completo ma SENZA il nome dell'interfaccia).

P.s. non so perche tu voglia fare cio, comunque vorrei ricordarti che se lo fai per problemi di prestazioni, esiste il nuovo algoritmo "minstrel" che regola il rate che funziona meglio di quello vecchio. Mi pare sia anche di default sui nuovi kernel... dal 2.6.28 (vado a memoria).

----------

## nearthesoul

Grazie per la risposta. Ho provato ad inserie nel file /etc/conf.d/net la seguente riga

```
 iwconfig_wlan0 = "rate 1M fixed" 
```

ma quando dò il comando

```
 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 
```

ottengo proprio in prossimità della riga aggiunta

```
 /etc/conf.d/net: line 9: iwconfig_wlan0: command not found 
```

[/quote]

L'esigenza del bitrate basso nasce dal fatto che ho un dispositivo wifi basato sul chipset RTL8187 che dà svariati problemi soprattutto con i programmi p2p. Ad ogni modo la versione del mio kernel è la 2.6.28-r4.

----------

## Apetrini

Forse devi metterlo in

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

anche se leggo che è deprecato come file. Prova.

Altrimenti ricontrolla  /etc/conf.d/net.

Ma hai messo "modules=( "iwconfig" )" in /etc/conf.d/net ?

P.s. dai anche un occhio veloce qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4&style=printable

----------

## nearthesoul

Avevo già provato a metterlo in /etc/conf.d/wireless e ho anche messo 

```
 modules=( "iwconfig" ) 
```

in /etc/conf.d/net.

Ora ho provato a ricompilare il kernel abilitando il minstrel per vedere come va.

La prima cosa che ho osservato con il minstrel è che come prima  (se non si fissa il bitrate) il bitrate sale da solo (e sempre) fino a 54M e la connesione diventa inutilizzabile. 

Cmq tante grazie per la disponibilità

----------

## Apetrini

Sai cosa ti dico...

Prova a infilare il comando completo per settare il rate in "/etc/conf.d/net" sotto(inteso dentro) la funzione postup(){} .

Dovrebbe essere la funzione che viene chiamata DOPO che la connessione è avvenuta.

Un po' sporco ma dovrebbe funzionare. Anche perché questo post mi ha sollevato parecchi dubbi sullo stato delle guide gentoo.

Fammi sapere se funziona.

----------

## oRDeX

 *nearthesoul wrote:*   

> Grazie per la risposta. Ho provato ad inserie nel file /etc/conf.d/net la seguente riga
> 
> ```
>  iwconfig_wlan0 = "rate 1M fixed" 
> ```
> ...

 

Non devi mettere gli spazi fra la variabile, l'= ed il suo valore, riprova con 

```
iwconfig_wlan0="rate 1M fixed"
```

----------

## nearthesoul

GRANDE!!! Dopo aver inserito il codice 

```
postup(){

iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M fixed

}

```

nel file /etc/conf.d/net tutto funziona!!!

Fra l'altro, con attivo il minstrel nel kernel, ancora non ho perso la connessione (anche se sono pessimista a riguardo),

GRAZIE.

----------

## oRDeX

però se ci sono i metodi definiti, vedi le variabili della configurazione, converebbe utilizzarli.

----------

## nearthesoul

L'aggiunta della riga

```

iwconfig_wlan0="rate 1M fixed"

```

nel file /etc/conf.d/net (che a differenza di "iwconfig_wlan0 = "rate 1M fixed"" non ha gli spazi prima e dopo l'uguale) funziona PERFETTAMENTE!!!

GRAZIE.

----------

## Apetrini

Be a questo punto direi che si può mettere(che puoi mettere, visto che sei il proprietario della discussione) il tag [Risolto] alla discussione.

P.s. chiedo scusa per aver accusato ingiustamente le guide gentoo.

----------

## nearthesoul

Come si mette il tag [Risolto]? 

PS

Cmq grazie mi sei stato utilissimo perchè con la storia del minstrel penso di aver risolto un gran problema che affligge migliaia di utenti che hanno l'RTL8187

----------

## nearthesoul

Grazie

----------

## Apetrini

In pratica ti logghi e poi clicchi sul pulsante "modifica" del primo post. (Pulsante in alto a destra del post).

Da qui editi il titolo del post e ci aggiungi un [Risolto] all'inizio.

Ovviamente dopo dai conferma per salvare il post.

----------

